# Need Circuit Board Soldering help



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody near Milton or FWB that is good with a soldering iron? I have the primary control board for an Amazon Kindle that i need the power connector re-attached to. I am good with computers but crap with circuit boards. I can provide the details on how to solder it but do not have the tools or experience for the task at hand. PM me or reply here, thanks.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Give me a call I just did one last month. Thanks pm sent as well.


----------



## kolcak (Jan 7, 2014)

@startzc, soldering a power connector might actually be easier than you think since it’s not on the PCB and all you have to do is insert wires and place solder. Anyways, I wish I could’ve been of any help but I live far and the shipping charges will actually be more than the charges that what your nearest electronic repair shop will charge you to re-solder the whole circuit. Anyways, I hope you got your connector soldered and PCB working.

printed circuit board


----------

